# milwaukee m12 tools



## TheMaster

I just ordered a few kits and the pvc shear. I hope its worth a crap.


----------



## pauliplumber

Lately I use my hackzall almost every day. Love the tool. Haven't found the inspection camera useful yet, but for a $100 if it bails me out once it'll pay for itself. 

I have two batteries for them and both are almost shot. I've had the tools about 10 months. I talked to a guy that works at a power tool repair store and he said they won't sell Milwaukee because the batteries are junk. I think there is a year warranty on the batteries, maybe I'll buy one to use while I send them in.


----------



## SlickRick

pauliplumber said:


> Lately I use my hackzall almost every day. Love the tool. Haven't found the inspection camera useful yet, but for a $100 if it bails me out once it'll pay for itself.
> 
> I have two batteries for them and both are almost shot. I've had the tools about 10 months. I talked to a guy that works at a power tool repair store and he said they won't sell Milwaukee because the batteries are junk. I think there is a year warranty on the batteries, maybe I'll buy one to use while I send them in.


 
I LOVE the saw...


----------



## SewerRatz

I have the M12 Drill/driver, the copper tubing cutter, and I am waiting on my free hackzall. The drill and tubing cutter works great.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

Video coming soon of my New PVC shears. I love them.


----------



## TheMaster

I got the 4 piece kit with the light,driver drill,hackzaw,copper tube cutter,two batteries and charger.
The pipe shear kit with battery and charger.
Another driver drill kit with charger and two batteries.
A charger with two batteries
Another charger seperate.


----------



## bigdaddyrob

I have seen this stuff on display . But never paid it to much attn. ... Thanks guys now I am sitting here watching the rain fall with images of PVC shears & 12 v hacksaws dancing in my head!

Who has the best prices, or would you recomend buy from~ Online or Box stores or ???


----------



## TheMaster

if you wait a week I'll let you know if they are worth a shiot before you buy it. If I dont like the tools I'ma call milwaukee and complain:laughing:


----------



## TheMaster

Ups just delivered the pipe shear and the power port. The power ports cool but the pipe shear is awsome. Works very well. I'm pleased so far but I have only made a few cuts. I will put it to use tomm. morning moving some existing pvc drains.


----------



## TheMaster

Anybody know how to disable the saftey on the shear? I dont like having to depress it for the tool to operate. I might hafta get the service center guy to do it on the side for me.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

I bought the M12 drill today at Homies. 149.00., I had to purchase a couple of hard hats as well, and when I was on my way to that section of the store, I passed by more Millwalkee tools. I found the same M12 drill with a RADIO, for the same freakin price. I was shocked, I almost got screwed when i was about to pay the same thing for just the drill. I like it. Getting the mini saw zaw next.


----------



## SlickRick

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I bought the M12 drill today at Homies. 149.00., I had to purchase a couple of hard hats as well, and when I was on my way to that section of the store, I passed by more Millwalkee tools. I found the same M12 drill with a RADIO, for the same freakin price. I was shocked, I almost got screwed when i was about to pay the same thing for just the drill. I like it. Getting the mini saw zaw next.


I bought the mini saw and drill @ 2mo ago? I think my batteries are trying to take a dump.


----------



## TheMaster

slickrick said:


> I bought the mini saw and drill @ 2mo ago? I think my batteries are trying to take a dump.


 Didn't charge them cold did ya? I got the power port portable power but the mofo dont work. I bought it off ebay from northern tool and it was drop shipped form milwaukee.....only tool that came straight from milwaukee out of 5 or 6 and its the one thats shiots out on me! I did save all the upc codes off the box's tho,so warranty should be valid.


----------



## SlickRick

TheMaster said:


> Didn't charge them cold did ya? I got the power port portable power but the mofo dont work. I bought it off ebay from northern tool and it was drop shipped form milwaukee.....only tool that came straight from milwaukee out of 5 or 6 and its the one thats shiots out on me! I did save all the upc codes off the box's tho,so warranty should be valid.


Cold in, like, how cold?


----------



## GREENPLUM

I saw this kit at Home Depot, looks like something a HO would buy to me. Two Words for that kit "Boat Anchor" Now that "jonni-bar" thats something worth buying. What will they come up with next?


----------



## SlickRick

GREENPLUM said:


> I saw this kit at Home Depot, looks like something a HO would buy to me. Two Words for that kit "Boat Anchor" Now that "jonni-bar" thats something worth buying. What will they come up with next?


You don't know squat, that is a great little combo, I have used the crud out of mine.


----------



## GREENPLUM

I put these in the same category as the battery tape measure and battery crescent wrench. Call me old fashioned


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

GREENPLUM said:


> I put these in the same category as the battery tape measure and battery crescent wrench. Call me old fashioned



Hater. My dewalt shtuff has took a dump on me as well. I am going to try out this milwalkuee stuff. WIth this job I have going on, should let me know by the end of it, if they are worth crap or not.


----------



## GREENPLUM

i buy a new dewalt 4 piece kit about every 2 years, but batt copper cutters, shears, and whatever else comes in that kit is more trouble then its worth for me, keeping batts charged to cut copper or tubular pipe is alot of work for a ez cut. How much is new blades, what happens if you get dirt on them, spill some primer on it, drop it, look at it funny, my HAND tools work every time.


----------



## pauliplumber

The hackzall is more of a service tool than a new construction tool. When used as intended it's a great addition. It'll fit in your tool box/bucket and cut where your sawzall can't get to.

They seriously need to improve their batteries though. I think I'm gonna send mine in soon if it's not too much of a PITA. About a year old and 50% of what they used to be. Won't charge fully anymore even at room temp. They barely work cold, nevermind charge cold.


----------



## user4

pauliplumber said:


> The hackzall is more of a service tool than a new construction tool. When used as intended it's a great addition. It'll fit in your tool box/bucket and cut holes where your sawzall can't get to.
> 
> They seriously need to improve their batteries though. I think I'm gonna send mine in soon if it's not too much of a PITA. About a year old and 50% of what they used to be. Won't charge fully anymore even at room temp. They barely work cold, nevermind charge cold.


Milwaukee has never made a good battery, I have serious doubts they ever will.


----------



## drtyhands

4 months ago you could go into any ferguson's and see a pile of batteries on the salesman's desk in the back.I was asking about them and was told they would be improving them.Haven't heard anything since.Oh,there are still batteries showing up back at the supply houses.

Although,
If I ever find myself under a house repiping I will have a battery tubing cutter.Memories of trying to cut lying on my belly in 14" of space.


----------



## JK949

pauliplumber said:


> The hackzall is more of a service tool than a new construction tool. When used as intended it's a great addition. It'll fit in your tool box/bucket and cut where your sawzall can't get to.


Except you're screwed if you get it wet, and putting it under any moderate load eats batteries fast. 

I bought a corded Ridgid Fuego recip saw and it's taken the place of my dead Hackzall.


----------



## Nevada Plumber

I've gone through two hackzalls in a little over a year due to getting them wet. Same thing with copper cutter, a little water on it and it stops working for two days. That said, I did just buy more M12 tools this morning.


----------



## SlickRick

Nevada Plumber said:


> I've gone through two hackzalls in a little over a year due to getting them wet. Same thing with copper cutter, a little water on it and it stops working for two days. That said, I did just buy more M12 tools this morning.


If something happens to mine, I will replace them. What they do for me, they are worth it.


----------



## TheMaster

slickrick said:


> If something happens to mine, I will replace them. What they do for me, they are worth it.


 I love the little hacksaw. I just picked up a dewalt 18v flourescent light...I LOVE IT ....lights the entire room up.


----------



## SlickRick

TheMaster said:


> I love the little hacksaw. I just picked up a dewalt 18v flourescent light...I LOVE IT ....lights the entire room up.


I need one of those lights, next trip to box.


----------



## PLUMB TIME

slickrick said:


> If something happens to mine, I will replace them. What they do for me, they are worth it.


I just keep taking them back. With a 5 year warranty I use the hell outta them. Plus with all the incentives they have had I have plenty of batteries and more than one of each tool, always a spare.


----------



## Airgap

Well, I got the driver hackzall combo today. I'll let ya'll know what I think...:thumbsup:


----------



## TheMaster

I like the little power port. good to charge your phone or anything that takes 12v thats resonable. I thought somthing was wrong woth mine at first but its not. i like it! M12 power port is what its called. runs about 35 on ebay.


----------



## TheMaster

I just ordered the drill/radio kit. Will give review after I get it.


----------



## Miguel

OK ol' dog, today my aged Makita 14.4V driver/drill fried in my hands right in the middle of needing it the most. I'd been thinking of getting new batteries but at $149 ea I'd been holding off. Glad I did! Today it started spewing smelly, green smoke! It's been a great drill and I've always liked the power yet in a lightweight, compact drill but today she officially retired.

I swore I'd never get another Milwaukee cordless product again after my 18V Sawzall showed me how good their batteries were('nt), *but *(_I'm blaming this on you TM)  _partly because of this thread I decided to go and grab the m12 driver/recip combo kit.

So far I'm impressed although I'm gonna reserve judgement until the batteries pooch. I thought I'd hate the chuck on the driver (1/4" hex) but it's pretty quick and efficient. I'd still rather have a keyless chuck but for a teeny-weeny little tool it's spot on. Really light and compact compared to anything else on the market. Well, Bosch has a lineup almost identical but I didn't like the "feel" of them.

Tomorrow I have a number of things to do that'll let me know if the Hackzall is all it's cracked up to be. Film at eleven.


----------



## TheMaster

Miguel said:


> OK ol' dog, today my aged Makita 14.4V driver/drill fried in my hands right in the middle of needing it the most. I'd been thinking of getting new batteries but at $149 ea I'd been holding off. Glad I did! Today it started spewing smelly, green smoke! It's been a great drill and I've always liked the power yet in a lightweight, compact drill but today she officially retired.
> 
> I swore I'd never get another Milwaukee cordless product again after my 18V Sawzall showed me how good their batteries were('nt), *but *(_I'm blaming this on you TM)  _partly because of this thread I decided to go and grab the m12 driver/recip combo kit.
> 
> So far I'm impressed although I'm gonna reserve judgement until the batteries pooch. I thought I'd hate the chuck on the driver (1/4" hex) but it's pretty quick and efficient. I'd still rather have a keyless chuck but for a teeny-weeny little tool it's spot on. Really light and compact compared to anything else on the market. Well, Bosch has a lineup almost identical but I didn't like the "feel" of them.
> 
> Tomorrow I have a number of things to do that'll let me know if the Hackzall is all it's cracked up to be. Film at eleven.


I have the Bosch Impactor and its also great.:thumbsup: I wish you the best with the batteries.....I bought alot of them so as they crap out under the warranty i will be taking them to my local milwaukee repair service.....I already talked to Milwaukee about warratny work because i thought I had an issue with the power port m12 portable power unit. Turned out to be fine. I kept all the proof of purchase's from the box's they came in.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

TheMaster said:


> I just ordered the drill/radio kit. Will give review after I get it.



No need, i have had mine for a month now, and it works really well. The radio is small, and has a good sound to it. MP3 compartment with the cord. i like the drill to. It has a light on it, and is good for screws. have not tried it for drilling yet, with like a paddle bit, but, im sure it will work fine.


----------



## TheMaster

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> No need, i have had mine for a month now, and it works really well. The radio is small, and has a good sound to it. MP3 compartment with the cord. i like the drill to. It has a light on it, and is good for screws. have not tried it for drilling yet, with like a paddle bit, but, im sure it will work fine.


 Glad to hear that:thumbup: I will hope for the best.


----------



## Protech

Don't know about the rest, but the copper cutter is the shiznit!



TheMaster said:


> I just ordered a few kits and the pvc shear. I hope its worth a crap.


----------



## Miguel

SHOOT! I realize now that I just bought the 2401-22 driver instead of the 2410-22 drill/driver!
I asked about that when I bought it (the 2401 only has the 1/4" hex drive chuck, the 2410 has the keyless chuck). DoH!

Oh well, I used it today to drill holes and drive screws and it worked ok. I was thinking of getting a Dewalt 18V XRP for _actual_ cordless drilling at a later date anyway. :whistling2:


----------



## Airgap

I used the heck outta the driver last saturday. I'm very happy so far. I used the hackzall a few times, and it was more than I expected....So far so good....


----------



## Miguel

Airgap said:


> I used the heck outta the driver last saturday. I'm very happy so far. I used the hackzall a few times, and it was more than I expected....So far so good....


Well today I put both the driver and the Hackzall to extensive use. I'm really pleased! I cut into ABS square as you please, into drywall (yeah, just drywall but a finished wall and no need to call in the mudders afterwards), 3/4" plywood and drilled and drove screws till the cows came home!

This is the wee driver blasting a hole thru 3 laminated 2x8's with a 3/4" Speedbore. The next is me scrambling thru the _best_ part of the stupid crawlspace:


----------



## Miguel

Btw, I thought that the little LED was nothing more than a cute addition but down in bowels of that crawlspace they really made a difference.
I'll still reserve my decision after about a year I reckon as that is when the batteries generally become useless but holy crap man! Do these little tools ever perform!!!


----------



## Airgap

Miguel said:


> Btw, I thought that the little LED was nothing more than a cute addition but down in bowels of that crawlspace they really made a difference.
> I'll still reserve my decision after about a year I reckon as that is when the batteries generally become useless but holy crap man! Do these little tools ever perform!!!


 First tools I've gotten in a long time that kinda make me feel like a kid again...


----------



## TheMaster

My fav is by far the lil hacksaw. It has just enough power vs control for those precision cuts and it takes the regular sawblade. They are not meant to be heavy use tools...or atleast the hacksaw isn't. protechs right about the copper cutter too...it makes the day alittle easier. It makes quick work of a water heater install. I cant say enough about the 18v cordless flourescent light from dewalt....its a great area light that puts off NO heat.


----------



## Miguel

I plan on getting a DeWalt 18v XRP or equivalent sometime in the future but I've always marvelled at the idea of one mfgr/one battery to run everything. Haven't seen that since the first cordless tools showed up!

Today I was thinking of a m12 lamp as the lighting was really poor (_can I say *piss*poor on here?_) and I think their worklight might be the bomb. Has anyone used it?

:heh heh: _Airgap_ your post made me chuckle. I *did* feel like a little kid with a new toy. :laughing:


----------



## fhrace

I love using my copper cutter on repipes. The demo part does not take long at all. Also works great for cutting apart the copper to seperate the #1 and #2. Do you guys really use that hackzal alot? For some reason I just don't see myself using it that much. Maybe I would


----------



## Airgap

TheMaster said:


> My fav is by far the lil hacksaw. It has just enough power vs control for those precision cuts and it takes the regular sawblade. They are not meant to be heavy use tools...or atleast the hacksaw isn't. protechs right about the copper cutter too...it makes the day alittle easier. It makes quick work of a water heater install. I cant say enough about the 18v cordless flourescent light from dewalt....its a great area light that puts off NO heat.


 Since you mention it about the control on the saw. I used it to saw a cinch band off a tee the other day. Held it with channellocks sawed with the other, great control....I was running low on tees:whistling2:


----------



## SlickRick

fhrace said:


> I love using my copper cutter on repipes. The demo part does not take long at all. Also works great for cutting apart the copper to seperate the #1 and #2. Do you guys really use that hackzal alot? For some reason I just don't see myself using it that much. Maybe I would


The saw is one of my prized tools, it is VERY handy. The use of reg. blades cuts down the number of cuts you can make, but the hackzall blades are a little pricey.

Ben (GearJunkie) turned me on to the 18v DeWalt 1/4" Impact driver, it's bad to the bone too! I use it a lot.


----------



## TheMaster

slickrick said:


> The saw is one of my prized tools, it is VERY handy. The use of reg. blades cuts down the number of cuts you can make, but the hackzall blades are a little pricey.
> 
> Ben (GearJunkie) turned me on to the 18v DeWalt 1/4" Impact driver, it's bad to the bone too! I use it a lot.


 Bosch makes some blue sawblades that are super thin...for metal cutting. I love them......I will take some pics. I went wild one night on ebay and bought a few hundred sawbades......man its money well spent and did I mention cheap!!!!:yes:


----------



## TheMaster

Ok just got the Drill and the Radio. The drill is heavier than I expected it to be. haven't used it yet but it seems solid. Ok the radio is cool and sounds good. Its heavy also for its size...I have no real complaints YET. Fast shipping from ebay!!! I will give it 3.5 hacks out of a possible 5 hacks.:thumbsup:
I'm about to take a pic of the Bosch sawblade for you rick and post it up on this post.


----------



## SlickRick

Fair amount of blades there.


----------



## Miguel

Yeah that's a blade or two.
So how're the Bosh's? As good as the Lennox? That's what I use here, mainly because that's what's available and the pricing is good. (About 3.80 for the eight-eighteens you have shown.

What about the Raptor blades? Anyone use them at all? Way cheaper but I'm wondering if they're just another Pro-Flo item. Y'know, way cheaper and, yes, they're way cheaper. :glare:


----------



## TheMaster

Miguel said:


> Yeah that's a blade or two.
> So how're the Bosh's? As good as the Lennox? That's what I use here, mainly because that's what's available and the pricing is good. (About 3.80 for the eight-eighteens you have shown.
> 
> What about the Raptor blades? Anyone use them at all? Way cheaper but I'm wondering if they're just another Pro-Flo item. Y'know, way cheaper and, yes, they're way cheaper. :glare:


The Bosch blades are thinner and are perfect for the lil hacksaw. Thinner blade extends battery life. Ok the lennox blades are much tougher than the bosch but are way thicker,bad for 12v battery life but does work. The bosch blades cost me 1.00 each and the lennox blades were 1.25 each...ebay auctions. Every time I buy somthing on ebay I ask if they have more and what they want for it....somtimes I'm shocked that people will offer it up for almost nothing......I've felt sorry for a few guys and actually kicked them a tip.


----------



## Miguel

So you're the new Bosch blade distributor? 

Yesterday I used a Lennox 818 to cut in two 2x1-1/2 wyes on ABS with the wee Hackzall. No room for cutters and a hacksaw or panel saw would have been a real b*tch to do in that godforsaken crawlspace! I couldn't believe how keenly it cut and nice and straight, too! I kept the coupons (I don't leave that stuff scattered around even in crawlspaces) but it's out in the back of the half-ton. If I think about it tomorrow I'll use a wraparound to see if the cuts were as square as I thought they were.

The same job I cut some drywall about 8" x 8" (hafta make some sorta dust shield for *that* nonsense) with the same blade, and with a 612R I made some cuts in MDF and 3/4" plywood and just because I was so impressed I cut a scrap piece of 2x4 in half. :whistling2: I love this freakin' little saw!!!


----------



## futz

TheMaster said:


> Ok just got the Drill and the Radio. The drill is heavier than I expected it to be. haven't used it yet but it seems solid. Ok the radio is cool and sounds good. Its heavy also for its size...I have no real complaints YET. Fast shipping from ebay!!! I will give it 3.5 hacks out of a possible 5 hacks.:thumbsup:


I just got that M12 drill/radio kit yesterday as well. I like the radio. Fits my Ipod nicely, seems very solid and does sound pretty good for its size. I've only used the drill on two screws on a NF bibb replacement so far, so I'm reserving judgement.

I didn't really need it, but my supplier has had a "Advantage Points" system in place for years and I forgot about them because they were kinda useless in the past. Well, recently they decided to actually make the points worth something. I have probably $1500-$1800 worth of points! :thumbup: So I got me some new toys, and more to come. :thumbsup:


----------



## Miguel

That's cool, futz. Nice to be able to collect on past spending!

To date I've used my M12 drill practically every working day (including some stuff at home that just needed messing with) and the HackZall fairly regularly. Today I used it on a piece of Z-Vent SS special gas vent but I won't make that mistake again. It worked OK but that type of venting lends itself to SS cutters (or a decent set of copper cutters with a good wheel, even if just to score it.)
The saw was better than a hacksaw (as recommended by the mfgr) but the final cut had to be trimmed with snips and then rolled inward. Kind of a PITA method of cut 'n' prep if you ask me.


----------



## Mega Smash

Just bought the driver/hackzall combo from Home Depot today - as they were on sale this weekend for 20% off.

The first set I bought had a defective charger. 

I exchanged it, and my current set is working 100%.

Gripes: I wish they gave you a proper hard case for them, instead for the one-size-fits-all "contractor bag". You'd also think that they'd include a few driver bits with the screw gun as well.

Great tip on buying sawzall blades on Ebay. I just took a look through my Milwaukee case, and i'm running low on blades...


----------



## choyboy

I went to Home Depot and got myself one of the Hackzall and driver drill combo kit today too for the 20% off weekend. I went to this forum and saw the good review for the hackzall and since they threw in the driver as a package with the 20% off deal, couldn't pass up the 159.20 CAD. plus taxes. Drove down there with my dog riding shotgun late in the afternoon and saw only three combo kits left in stock. Charged up the two batteries and now I have a new M12 toy to compliment my V18 Milkwaukee cordless combo kit. I'm going to keep my eye out for the copper cutter and PVC cutter to come on sale to add to the collection. Thanks for the wonderful feedback to help with the decision.


----------



## Miguel

choyboy said:


> I went to Home Depot and got myself one of the Hackzall and driver drill combo kit today too for the 20% off weekend. I went to this forum and saw the good review for the hackzall and since they threw in the driver as a package with the 20% off deal, couldn't pass up the 159.20 CAD. plus taxes. Drove down there with my dog riding shotgun late in the afternoon and saw only three combo kits left in stock. Charged up the two batteries and now I have a new M12 toy to compliment my V18 Milkwaukee cordless combo kit. I'm going to keep my eye out for the copper cutter and PVC cutter to come on sale to add to the collection. Thanks for the wonderful feedback to help with the decision.


I doubt that you'll regret it, especially at that price.
How do you like the the V-18? I've got the 1st generation sawzall and it sucks like a $5 crack whore. :furious:
Great tool but the battery lasted all of 2 months and replacements are too expensive and hard to get since they changed the bayonet design.


----------



## choyboy

Miguel said:


> I doubt that you'll regret it, especially at that price.
> How do you like the the V-18? I've got the 1st generation sawzall and it sucks like a $5 crack whore. :furious:
> Great tool but the battery lasted all of 2 months and replacements are too expensive and hard to get since they changed the bayonet design.


Had the 18 volt (first generation) Milkwaukee combo set for almost 5 years. Came with two batteries, skilsaw, hatchet style sawzall, hammer drill, and flashlight all in a red canvas carrying bag. Went out and brought a replacement extra battery for the tools and never gave me any problems since day one. :thumbsup: I heard a couple of years ago that they had a major recall on the first generation V18 batteries.:blink:


----------



## choyboy

Miguel said:


> I doubt that you'll regret it, especially at that price.
> How do you like the the V-18? I've got the 1st generation sawzall and it sucks like a $5 crack whore. :furious:
> Great tool but the battery lasted all of 2 months and replacements are too expensive and hard to get since they changed the bayonet design.


 
Here is the link to the battery recall if you have missed it. http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml07/07234.html


----------



## Miguel

That's interesting. Thanks, choyboy!

I recall having the Milwaukee rep cornered a few years ago about this saw. I'd heard of some recall but didn't have anything in print so it pretty much got brushed aside.


----------



## MaineiacZ06

I own a lot of M12 tools...the copper cutter, impact driver, pvc shear, hackzall, led flashlight...I love them all. Milwaukee just came out with a No Hub driver for putting cast iron together. It has 3 settings.. 60 ft/lb, 80 ft/lb and drill. I will be ordering that when it is available.

Also...the popular hackzall will be offered under the M18 line, with a new 18 volt Li Ion battery....that's gonna rock!


----------



## Miguel

Mega Smash said:


> Gripes: I wish they gave you a proper hard case for them, instead for the one-size-fits-all "contractor bag". You'd also think that they'd include a few driver bits with the screw gun as well.


I like the bag.
Been using metal cases for years and when they came out with the plastic ones I thought, "OMG! Crap with a handle." but I was proved wrong. But I'm not crazy about just throwing everything into a toolbag so I customized mine a bit. The DeWalt bit set is an essential that travels with the M12 kit:










This is the guts. There's sure to be more crap thrown in there over time (I also carry a small 3/8's drive corded drill in it too, actually):









Some styrofoam carved and an old tea towel glued over it with adhesive spray. WOrks good and everything is well protected.


----------



## Mega Smash

That's a great idea with the carved out piece of foam. I'm gonna have to steal that idea for mine.


----------



## Protech

Their lithium ion batteries are the best in the industry. My 28volt batteries lasted about 5 years.



Killertoiletspider said:


> Milwaukee has never made a good battery, I have serious doubts they ever will.


----------



## GREENPLUM

Protech said:


> Their lithium ion batteries are the best in the industry. My 28volt batteries lasted about 5 years.


 
pict, serial #, i find this hard to believe .:thumbsup:


----------



## TheMaster

I like the hackzaw better than all the rest of the milwauke tools combined. Better watch that pvc cutter......the pvc will exploded somtimes. The radio's cool too.
I dont run enough copper to enjoy the copper cutter but it works too.


----------



## choyboy

Went out and brought the Milwaukee M12 tubing cutter on Saturday April 3 at Home Dept for 219.00 plus tax. Thought it came with two batteries (Home Depot catalog said 2 but box only say comes with 1 battery :furious. Thought I could use it on a really tight copper cut but ended up can't use it either since the pipes are too close to the joist. I've decided to keep it anyway. Thought about getting one for many months, but decided to hold off until I could actually have a job that I could test it on. Here is pictures of what I though I could use it on but I went with the Milwaukee M12 Hackzall and little Imp tubing cutter instead :thumbup:. That white PVC pipe is for the built in vaccuum system, not drain pipes.


----------



## Protech

I'll get that for ya in the morning. The batteries are beaten to death though. I doubt the serial # is readable.



GREENPLUM said:


> pict, serial #, i find this hard to believe .:thumbsup:


----------



## JK949

We complained and they listened:

http://www.milwaukeetool.com/Produc...-11-2402&CategoryName=SC:+M12+Cordless+System

larger capacity battery

http://www.milwaukeetool.com/Produc...=2238-21&CategoryName=SC:+M12+Cordless+System

Clamp style multi meter

http://www.milwaukeetool.com/Produc...=2625-21&CategoryName=SC:+M18+Cordless+System

18v Hackzall

http://www.milwaukeetool.com/Produc...=2632-22&CategoryName=SC:+M18+Cordless+System

PEX expansion tool


----------



## fhrace

does anyone like the inspection camera? lately i've had the need for one and wish i had one


----------



## pauliplumber

fhrace said:


> does anyone like the inspection camera? lately i've had the need for one and wish i had one


 Its kinda clumsy, and in almost 2 years it hasn't been of use to me yet. I only paid $100 for it, so if it bails me out once it'll be a worthwile purchase.


----------



## Protech

It's a piece of crap. The plastic camera head snaps off way to easy.



fhrace said:


> does anyone like the inspection camera? lately i've had the need for one and wish i had one


----------



## Ron

Well I got to see 1st hand today how the PVC shear works, this does cut ABS pipe, 2", like a knife though butter, it was sweet, I might just have to invest in it. Very impressed with it.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

I love mine ron. It cuts like a wet fart.


----------



## Ron

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I love mine ron. It cuts like a wet fart.



How does it hold up during a rough-in/top out? How many cuts are you getting out of one full charge of the battery?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

did a pretty big commercial project with it. It cut so many, i lost count. It works man. you wont regret it.


----------



## Ron

Sweet thats. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mongrel

Figured I'd add my two bones to this thread....

Picked up the Hackzall and the Drill. 

Was using both to outfit my van with shelving etc. Very impressed with the drill, not so much with the Hackzall-but my use was very limited. 

Drill, had really great power for it's size and the run time was better than I expected for what I was doing. I was using it to drill through 1/2" plywood (yep-I know, no big deal) and also through the sheet metal on my van interior, as well as driving self-tappers. Did all of that with not so much as a hiccup, and on one battery.

The Hackzall (for my very limited use) seemed kinda 'jumpy' and took a second or two to get used to so it wouldn't be jumping all over the surface. I cut some 1/4" round steel on a wire rack with it also. It cut it OK but man did it vibrate. All in all, very glad I have it though.

Based on a days usage with them, I am looking to fill out the system with at least a few other pieces.

On a related note...

The Ryobi lithium ion batteries breath some serious new-life into their tools. The 5 1/2" circular saw in particular was actually usable-something it never had been using Nicads. If you have any old Ryobi stuff laying around you may just want to give the new batteries a try.


----------



## Pipe Art

fhrace said:


> does anyone like the inspection camera? lately i've had the need for one and wish i had one


I have the rigid inspection camera similar to the Milwaukee, it's paid for itself a couple of times. Found a leak in a wall once, popped the base off drilled a small hole in the sheetrock to get in and was able to locate the problem. Also was able to retrieve dentures for a customer without pulling the toilet, pushed the camera up the trap saw the dentures smiling back at me, tapped them alittle and they slide back in the bowl(on a Sunday morning, I was happy not to have to pull the toilet).


----------



## Optimus Primer

Pipe Art said:


> I have the rigid inspection camera similar to the Milwaukee, it's paid for itself a couple of times. Found a leak in a wall once, popped the base off drilled a small hole in the sheetrock to get in and was able to locate the problem. Also was able to retrieve dentures for a customer without pulling the toilet, pushed the camera up the trap saw the dentures smiling back at me, tapped them alittle and they slide back in the bowl(on a Sunday morning, I was happy not to have to pull the toilet).


 
I wonder if he has anything stuck in his teeth. That's just gross. Those dentures would be in the trash.


----------



## pauliplumber

Not to get off topic but....

I had to pull a toilet about a month ago to get a elderly womans dentures out. The woman's husband say's as I pull them out " look honey, now you'll have a **** eatin grin"


----------



## jredman45

Do the milwaukee pvc shears work well on cell core pipe?


----------



## revenge

Idk I have a total of 10 batts m12in the past 3years and only 2work wtf now I. Have 6bosch 12 volt and all workin good I put them both to the test and I am happyier with the bosch the batts lasted longer and they charged quicker


----------



## jc-htownplumber

Only m12 we have is the wirso pex gun it's works pretty good but every once in a while it will get stuck


----------



## plumbingjim17

*I have the tubing cutter*

I have the tubing cutter and the impact driver they both are awesome I have about 6 batteries 4 lithium red and 2 old style the old style batteries suck the red are the best they have a 5 year warranty I believe or so many charges I take them to a local place here who is a authorized dealer repair center my tubing cutter did break once but I use it all the time for everything so doesn't surprise me but everything that ever has broken I take it to the Mending Shed and they fix it for free to me and I go pick it up first i called the 1 800 sawdust and they wanted me to ship it and a bunch of BS but I called our local rep and he told me to take it to the mending shed not pleased with my M18 set it has the old batteries and they don't work when its hot or cold or wet I told them this a long time ago and the rep said well there is safety features that make them last forever I told him yep it will last forever because being a plumber I will never get to use them considering its always hot , cold or wet. But the red don't have this issue I have been told.


----------



## skitian

I've got the hackzall, drill, light, and rotary tool, 4 batteries and 3 chargers. I'm on my third hackzall but I use the crap out of it, and you can't beat the places it fits into. Haven't had a single battery crap out yet, lucky me. The rotary tool replaced my corded dremel when it fried. It's been great so far.


----------

